# A song for your Ex.....



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 8, 2008)

I heard a song today....one I used to sing as a joke to my Ex. Now it seems to be have a bit more serious meaning to me when I hear it.


The song is "You got Lucky" by Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m7EkhhX8vE



What song do you want to play for your ex that pretty much sums up your feelings right now?


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 8, 2008)

"Dancing Queen" by Abba 

"I'm Coming Out" by Diana Ross

"It's Raining Men" by The Weather Girls

:doh::doh::doh:

and


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 8, 2008)

Cool by Gwen Stefani....

It summarizes my complete experience. The last person I was involved with..he wasn't a boyfriend but more like a friend that we both got too deeply involved etc. And at this point he is happily couple up and I am married and in the song it talks about calling me by my new last name. This friend and I had a "breakup" of sorts in Oct of 05....which is around the same time Mike and I started chatting again...and before too long, he was my guy forever:wubu:


----------



## imfree (May 8, 2008)

We both had our share of issues when we separated
in 1999. She is remarried. We have found peace and
forgiveness. Lee Ann Womack-I Hope You Dance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KFAa40kZ30


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 8, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> "Dancing Queen" by Abba
> 
> "I'm Coming Out" by Diana Ross
> 
> ...



lol....can I just say your song choices are the favourites amongst millions of gay men, lol. Seriously with that line up the drag queen in me (didn't know she existed til this moment) wants to get up and lip sync, lol.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 8, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> lol....can I just say your song choices are the favourites amongst millions of gay men, lol.



Bingo! Bingo! Bingo! You have hit the jackpot  

I didn't think it was so funny years ago ... but I can laugh at my ridiculously clueless self now.


----------



## Gingembre (May 8, 2008)

Song for my most recent ex (not all of them!): The Golden Virgins - We'll never be friends (!)


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 8, 2008)

Woke Up This Morning (My Baby's Gone) - BB King

I woke up this morning, my baby was gone
Woke up this morning, my baby was gone
I've been so bad, I'm all alone

I ain't got nobody stayin' home with me
I ain't got nobody stayin' home with me
My baby she's gone, I'm in misery

Well baby, I'm all alone
Yes baby, I'm all alone
I ain't had no lovin'
Since my baby's been gone
All right... (guitar solo)

Oh baby, I'm all alone
Oh baby, I'm all alone
My baby she's gone, I'm in misery

Oh baby, come on stay with me
Yes baby, come on stay with me
My baby she's gone, I'm in misery

Oh baby I'm all alone
Oh baby I'm all alone
I ain't had no lovin' since my baby been gone
Lord I walked the floor, hang my head and cried
Lord I walked the floor, hang my head and cried
Had the down hearted blues, and I couldn't be satisfied.


----------



## Aireman (May 8, 2008)

Whitney " I'll always love you" Damn! :doh:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 8, 2008)

Anyone Who Had a Heart - Shelby Lyne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuaHN1p8F9E


----------



## bexy (May 8, 2008)

I actually thought long and hard about this one and its tough to find the right song!

My ex and I were together 6 years, but gradually fell out of love. I never really fancied him, he just kinda came along at the right time in my life and we fell hard. It got to the point that we lived seperate lives and he started to mistreat me, talk down to me and insult me.

I put up with it for a long time, then one day I met George. And it was literally as if I had been shot through the heart, like I suddenly saw the sign that I had to leave my ex and be with George. So I did, and we are now engaged and as happy as ever.

So I chose this song, a 90s classic
*
The Sign - Ace of Base

I gotta new life
You would hardly recognize me I'm so glad
How could a person like me care for you
Why did I bother
When you're not the one for me
Oooo, its enough, enough

I saw the sign and it opened up my eyes I saw the sign
Life is demanding without understanding
I saw the sign and it opened up my eyes I saw the sign
No one's gonna drag you up to get into the light where you belong
But where do you belong

Under the pale moon
For so many years I've wondered who you are
How can a person like you bring me joy
Under the pale moon
Where I see a lot of stars
Is enough, enough

I saw the sign...

I saw the sign and it opened up my mind
And I am happy now living without you
I've left you, ooohhh
I saw the sign and it opened up my eyes I saw the sign
No one's gonna drag you up to get into the light where you belong*


----------



## sugar and spice (May 8, 2008)

I am very happily married and in love now so ultimately that is the best revenge against my 
two past cheating exes but just for the hell of it, here is a great song that applies to both of them.

YOU'RE NO GOOD---LINDA RONSTADT 


Feeling better now that we're through
Feeling better 'cause I'm over you
I learned my lesson, it left a scar
Now I see how you really are

You're no good
You're no good
You're no good
Baby you're no good

I'm gonna say it again
You're no good
You're no good
You're no good
Baby you're no good


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 8, 2008)

"Brown-eyed Girl" -- Van Morrison. The song was a favorite of hers, and I wish her well, wherever she is.


----------



## Tooz (May 8, 2008)

Cover It With Gas and Set It on Fire.


Ween, natch.


----------



## knottyknicky (May 8, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Cover It With Gas and Set It on Fire.
> 
> 
> Ween, natch.





if i told you i was gonna say 'push th' little daisies and make em come up' would you believe me?


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 9, 2008)

"No Time" by the Guess Who. 

"No time left for you..."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 9, 2008)

Amy Pearson - Don't Miss You

Was just the other day when you said to me
That you had enough
Told me that you wanna move on with your life
And now you sing to me the same old melody
That I’m still the one
You thought I’d hang around while you made up your mind

I used to say that you were everything
You got your way but not anymore

Did you think it would be that easy
Did you think I’d be back for more
Loving you was a big mistake cos I don’t miss you at all
Did you think I would wait forever
Baby like the others did before
Loving you was my mistake cos I don’t miss you at all

No, I don’t I don’t I don’t I don't miss you, yeah

So here you are today trying to manipulate
But that won’t work this time
Cos baby don’t you know you’re the last thing on my mind
Not gonna hesitate don’t wanna recreate the dreams you broke in two
So I’ll pick up the pieces of my broken heart and be done

Did you think it would be that easy
Did you think I’d be back for more
Loving you was a big mistake cos I don’t miss you at all
Did you think I would wait forever
Baby like the others did before
Loving you was my mistake cos I don’t miss you at all

No no no no, I don’t I don’t I don’t I don't miss you

No, I don’t I don’t I don’t I don't miss you
No, I don’t I don’t I don’t I don't need you

I gotta move on with my life
Cos I don’t miss you at all

Did you think it would be that easy
Did you think I’d be back for more
Loving you was a big mistake cos I don’t miss you at all
Did you think I would wait forever
Baby like the others did before
Loving you was my mistake cos I don’t miss you at all

No, I don’t I don’t I don’t I don't miss you

Did you I would wait forever
Baby like the others did before
Loving you was my mistake cos I don’t miss you at all

No, I don’t I don’t I don’t I don't miss you
No, HELL NO I don’t I don’t I don’t I don't miss you


----------



## Seth Warren (May 9, 2008)

Killing Joke - "You'll Never Get To Me"


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

Eamon - "Fuck It (I Don't Want You Back)"


:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 10, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Eamon - "Fuck It (I Don't Want You Back)"
> 
> 
> :happy::happy::happy:



I remember when this song came out. My parents just got divorced. It was my moms favourite song, very appropriate for relationships that did not end well.


----------



## BeaBea (May 10, 2008)

Lol, all of my exes have songs :wubu:

For M it's Everloving by Moby. I used to listen to the track over and over again as I drove to see him. It was always dark, and usually raining and I remember sitting in my car feeling like my heart would burst with happiness. Thats a long time ago now but I still think of him very fondly. I hope wherever he is, he's well and happy.

For A, god help me, it's 'If you see him' by Reba McIntyre. We split up and got back together so many times and I didn't realise that the last time we split up would actually turn out to really be the last time. We were a trainwreck of a relationship, but it was never dull! 

I cant list any more or I'll be sunk in nostalgia for the rest of the night 

Tracey xx


----------



## largenlovely (May 10, 2008)

hahahhahaa good one



CAMellie said:


> Eamon - "Fuck It (I Don't Want You Back)"
> 
> 
> :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> hahahhahaa good one



I can never manage to stay friends with any of my ex's...except Joe...and I think that has more to do with the kind of person Joe is then anything else. *ponders*
It's me. I'm not a very good ex to have.


----------



## largenlovely (May 10, 2008)

Joe's a good fella though...i don't know how, but i've mostly managed to stay on friendly terms with my exes ...though there are a couple i'd like to beat with a baseball bat in a dark alley lol 

eek!! did i say that out loud hehe



CAMellie said:


> I can never manage to stay friends with any of my ex's...except Joe...and I think that has more to do with the kind of person Joe is then anything else. *ponders*
> It's me. I'm not a very good ex to have.


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> Joe's a good fella though...i don't know how, but i've mostly managed to stay on friendly terms with my exes ...though there are a couple i'd like to beat with a baseball bat in a dark alley lol
> 
> eek!! did i say that out loud hehe




Have bat will travel, my friend!


----------



## BeaBea (May 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> i've mostly managed to stay on friendly terms with my exes ...though there are a couple i'd like to beat with a baseball bat in a dark alley lol



I'm good friends with all my exes, to the extent that I still live with one of them. I'd happily take the baseball bat to his newly ex girlfriend though - and if I hear 'their song' played loudly through the door of his bedroom one more time I'm going to take the bat to his Ipod as well 

Tracey xx


----------



## Donna (May 10, 2008)

I Hate Myself For Loving You, by Joan Jett. 'nuff said.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 11, 2008)

For my ex before my last: I Hate Everything About You by Three Days Grace


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 22, 2008)

This is for another Ex......

Promises, Promises by Naked Eyes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJP2PH8WKaI&feature=related

Actually it was the guy that just went offline on me after a year and half without a word...that fucker actually deserves two *salutes him*

Song #2 for him
Depeche Mode - Policy of Truth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO6DqVhSDUU

And for my exes in general...

Elton John- I'm Still Standing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lK-0wfHutk


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 22, 2008)

How about that famous song..."I hate you so much for wrecking my life that I want you to die die die...I'm gonna chop you up and feed you to the sharks you low life piece of chit loser waste of human flesh dickhead....."

Oh...that isn't a song...oops....


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

Song for the Uncertain by The Hoosiers


----------



## imfree (May 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is for another Ex......
> 
> Promises, Promises by Naked Eyes
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJP2PH8WKaI&feature=related
> ...



"I'm Still Standing" is for my first, I didn't marry her,
but breaking up with her was almost as bad as
grieving a death. God, that hurt!


----------



## goldilocks829 (May 22, 2008)

The last day I saw him, the song by Trisha Yearwood - I Would've Loved You Anyway - came on the radio. Now I think it would be Little Texas - What Might Have Been. Sometimes I still wonder ...


----------



## gunther (May 22, 2008)

Anything by Elvis Presley. He's my ex's least favorite artist. If you were to ask her to play a song for me, she'd say anything by the Beastie Boys or The Dave Matthews Band. I loathe both acts greatly.


----------



## Bagalute (May 23, 2008)

Nick Kershaw - Have a nice life

"Look at you glowing all shiny and fresh
Standing alone looking over the edge
Its a long way down

I wish I could give you a bullet proof skin
I wish I could show you the world that youre in
but I cant
You wouldnt understand
So theres not a lot I can say
Except please come back and see us
all one day

Have a nice life, have a nice life
Hope you find all youre looking for
I hope it goes well, I come it comes right for you
Have a nice life, have it your way
Hope you live long and prosper
I hope you get high, I hope you get lucky
And find the right one."

Even though I was the one who ended the relationship she still is one of the most amazing people I have ever met. I sometimes catch myself referring to her as my "last skinny girlfriend" - last as in "never again" (well you should never say never I know lol) - when thinking of her.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2009)

John Anderson- When it Comes to You


If we can't get along,
we ought to be apart,
and I'm wondering where'd you
get that cold cold heart.

Set me free.
Sign my release.
I'm tired of being a
villain of the peace.

You've been giving me bad times,
Tell me what'd I do.
How come I always get a hard time,
Honey, when it comes to you.
Saying things that you didn't have to.
How come I always get a hard time,
Honey when it comes to you.

You only get one life,
and this I know.
I want to get my licks
in now before I go.

Fire of love.
is dead and cold.
I got to satisfy
the hunger in my soul.

You been giving me bad times.
Tell me what'd I do.
How come I always get a hard time,
Honey when it comes to you.
Saying things that you didn't have to.

If we can't get along.
we aught to be a part,
and I'm wondering where'd you
get that cold cold heart.

Set me free.
Sign my release.
I'm tired of being a
villain of the peace.

You been giving me bad times.
Tell me what'd I do.
How come I always get a hard time,
Honey when it comes to you
Saying things that you didn't have to.
How come I always get a hard time,
Honey when it comes to you.
How come I always get a hard time,
Honey when it comes to you.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 19, 2009)

For the first man who broke my heart:

The Dance -- Garth Brooks

Looking back on the memory of 
The dance we shared 'neath the stars above 
For a moment all the world was right 
How could I have known that you'd ever say goodbye 

And now I'm glad I didn't know 
The way it all would end, the way it all would go 
Our lives are better left to chance 
I could have missed the pain 
But I'd have had to miss the dance 

Holding you, I held everything 
For a moment wasn't I a king 
But if I'd only known how the king would fall 
Hey who's to say? you know I might have changed it all 

And now I'm glad I didn't know 
The way it all would end the way it all would go 
Our lives are better left to chance 
I could have missed the pain 
But I'd have had to miss the dance 

Yes my life, it's better left to chance 
I could have missed the pain 
But I'd have had to miss the dance


----------



## katorade (May 19, 2009)

Rilo Kiley's "Breakin' Up"

It's not as if New York City
Burnt down to the ground
Once you drove away
It's not as if the sun won't shine
When clouds up above
Wash the blues away

Are we breaking up
Are we breaking up
Is there trouble between you and I
Did my heart break enough
Did it break enough this time

Here's to all the pretty words
We will never speak
Here's to all the pretty girls
You're gonna meet

Am I breaking up
Am I breaking up
Is there trouble on the line
Did your heart break enough
Did it break enough this time

*Ooh it feels good to be free
Ooh it feels good to be free
Ooh it feels good to be free*

Betrayal is a thorny crown
You wear it well
Just like a king
Revenge is the saddest thing
Honey, I'm afraid to say
You deserve everything

Am i breaking up
Are we breaking up
Is there trouble between the lines
Did your heart break enough
Did it break enough this time

*Ooh it feels good to be free
Ooh it feels good to be free
Ooh it feels good to be free


----

*Great song to listen to after I realized I'm worth way more as a person than he credits me for. Unfortunately I couldn't find any songs titled "douchebag" or "blow me".


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 19, 2009)

For Tom

House Carpenter
by Hurt

Our mistake was the love we made
I didnt deliberate
But I never meant you wrong
No I didnt mean it

If youve ever lost a loved one
I pray for you I really do
If youve ever lost a loved one
I pray for you

Cause theres a sad and lonely comfort
In the hollow of your eyes
But dont you let it take you over
Cause it will eat you up inside

I heard youre married to a house carpenter
And your love will never be mine

If youre not breathing why am I
Left alone in this ship
If youre not breathing
Why am I left alone?
With a sad and lonely comfort
Of the hollow in your eyes
But dont you let it take me under
Cause it will eat me up inside

Im sure youre married to your house carpenter
And your love will never be mine 

All the pain and the way it was
All of the pain and the way because
I was in love with the way it was
All that I do
I do it for you

All the pain in the way it was
All of the shame and the hate because
I was in love with the way it was
All that I do
I do it for you
If youre not breathing
Why am I left alone in this shit?
If youre not breathing
Why am I left alone?

With a sad and lonely comfort
Of the hollow in your eyes
But dont let it take me over
Cause it will eat me up inside

Im sure youre buried with your house carpenter
And your face Ill never see no more
Your face Ill never see no more
Your face
Your face
Your face
Your face

With a sad and lonely comfort
Of the hollow in your eyes
Dont let it take me under
Cause it will eat me up inside

Yeah I heard your married to a house carpenter
And your love will never me mine
Your love will never be mine


----------



## jewels_mystery (May 20, 2009)

For my last ex. Sade-Your not the man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go7OvifwMLg

You're not the man who gave me everything
I've ever wanted 
You're not the man
Who stepped inside my life
And haunted every, every day 

You're not the man
Who said he'd never leave
Couldn't breathe
And could not sleep without me 

This was someone who you left behind
A long time ago 

You're not the man
Who would bleed for me
But never shed a tear
You're not the one
Said he'd always be near 

You're not the man
Who threw me a lifeline
And you're not the man
I am so proud to call mine 

And you're not the one
Who said he'd never leave
The one who made me believe in me
That was someone who could do no wrong
But you lost him 

You're not the man
Who would bleed for me
But never shed a tear
You're not the one
Who said he'd always, always, always be here
said he'd always always be near 

But don't get me wrong
Although it seems sad
It's not all bad
You see
I'm not the little girl I use to be 

You're not the man
Not the one
Who said he'd always, always, always be near 

He was everything you see
He made me believe in me
Said he'd alway always always be here


----------



## JoyJoy (May 20, 2009)

My song to my ex husband was Alanis Morisette's You Oughta Know for awhile...until it became Don Henley's Heart of the Matter.

My brother wrote and recorded a song called Bad Memory for his ex. You can hear it here: http://www.myspace.com/blakemcvey. Pretty good, I think, even if I am biased.


----------



## StarWitness (May 20, 2009)

I had an all Mountain Goats mix in my car's CD player, and this was the song that came on as I drove away from our apartment for the last time with all my belongings in it. It was eerie how well it fit the situation (well, change the gender of the pronouns).

"Autoclave"
by the Mountain Goats

Hand me your hand, let me look in your eyes
As my last chance to feel human begins to vaporize
Maybe it's the heat in here, maybe it's the pressure
You ought to head for the exits, the sooner the better

I am this great, unstable mass of blood and foam
And no one in her right mind would make her home my home
My heart's an autoclave
My heart's an autoclave

When I try to open up to you I get completely lost
Houses swallowed by the earth, windows thick with frost
And I reach deep down within, but the pathways twist and turn
and there's no light anywhere, and nothing left to burn

And I am this great, unstable mass of blood and foam
And no emotion that's worth having could call my heart its home
My heart's an autoclave
My heart's an autoclave

I dreamt that I was perched atop a throne of human skulls
On a cliff above the ocean, howling wind and shrieking seagulls
And the dream went on forever, one single static frame
Sometimes you want to go where everybody knows your name

And I am this great, unstable mass of blood and foam
And no one in her right mind would make her home my home
My heart's an autoclave
My heart's an autoclave

......

Oh, I made myself sad.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 20, 2009)

Mrs Ho Ho and I celebrate our 19th wedding anniversary in just a few days. It is her first marriage; my second.

I was married once before, for nearly 29 years, so I have quite a bit of time in grade. That marriage was wobbly from the start, but we managed to stay together long enough to produce two fine sons (and a wholebuncha grandkids.) Toward the end, her tight-fisted demeanor was sqeezing the blood right out of my heart. It had to end. "When the situation is killing you, get the hell out." That bit of wisdom preceded Ho Ho Tai by a long long time.

The divorce was extended and bitter. I didn't even get the short end of the stick; I got the shaft. She hates me and blames Mrs Ho Ho, who didn't steal me away, but was the faithful friend who was there to catch me when I fell. Her bitterness continues to this day.

I can feel sorry for her, writhing in her pool of vitriol, but I can't hate her; not when her actions let me exchange my few possessions, and her possessiveness, for the entire universe, love, "all that and heaven too."

There is only one song that fits.

*"I've got plenty of nothing"
...
Say Ive got plenty of nothing
And nothing is plenty for me.
I got my girl
Got my song,
Got heaven the whole daylong.
Got my girl
Got my lawd
Got my song*​


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 20, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody has cited Roy Clark's "Thank God and Greyhound You're Gone."


----------



## Carrie (May 20, 2009)

Hearing this song for the first time was such a moment of clarity for me, back when I was trying so very hard to figure out why an ex and I couldn't make a go of it. It made me so sad to finally realize that this was how he felt. 



I could hold my head up high
And say that I left first
Or I can hang my head and cry
Tell me which is worse
If you go and ask her why
She might say she's not sure
Trust me when I tell you,
I'm not good enough for her

I want her to be happy
I want her to be free
I want her to be everything,
She couldn't be with me
I'd wait here for a thousand years,
If she'd come back to me
I have everything she wants,
But nothing that she needs

I want her to be happy
I want her to be free
I want her to be everything,
She couldn't be with me

I could hold my head up high
And say that I left first
Or I can hang my head and cry
Tell me which is worse

If you go and ask her why
She might say she's not sure
Trust me when I tell you,
I'm not good enough for her. 

- Warren Zevon, She's Too Good for Me


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 20, 2009)

I don't know why, but this title fell in my head when thinking about ******: "You Give Love a Bad Name"

An angels smile is what you sell
*You promise me heaven, then put me through hell*
Chains of love got a hold on me
When passions a prison, you cant break free

Youre a loaded gun
Theres nowhere to run
No one can save me
The damage is done

Shot through the heart
And you're to blame
You give love a bad name
I play my part and you play your game
You give love a bad name
You give love a bad name

Paint your smile on your lips
Blood red nails on your fingertips
A school boys dream, you act so shy
*Your very first kiss was your first kiss goodbye*

You're a loaded gun
Theres nowhere to run
No one can save me
The damage is done


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 20, 2009)

"Lionized" - The Tragically Hip


_..."Cold wind blowing over your private parts
I know a lack you've got
and it makes a strong case for art"... _


----------



## Slamaga (May 20, 2009)

This is a song I'm loving because it describes perfectly the feelings I have towards my nombrous ex.

Disturbed
Stricken

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hZDfcA47AE

You walk on like a woman in suffering
Won't even bother now to tell me why
You come alone, letting all of us savor the moment
Leaving me broken. another time
You come on like a bloodstained hurricane
Leave me alone, let me be this time
You carry on like a holy man pushing redemption
I don't want to mention, the reason I know

That I am stricken and can't let you go
When the heart is cold, there's no hope, and we know
That I am crippled by all that you've done
Into the abyss will I run

You don't know what your power has done to me
I want to know if I'll heal inside
I can't go on with a holocaust about to happen
Seeing you laughing another time
You'll never know how your face has haunted me
My very soul has to bleed this time
Another hole in the wall of my inner defenses
Leaving me breathless, the reason I know

That I am stricken and can't let you go
When the heart is cold, there's no hope, and we know
That I am crippled by all that you've done
Into the abyss will I run

Into the abyss will I run

[Guitar Solo]

You walk on like a woman in suffering
Won't even bother now to tell me why
You come alone, letting all of us savor the moment
Leaving me broken another time
You come on like a bloodstained hurricane
Leave me alone, let me be this time
You carry on like a holy man pushing redemption
I don't want to mention, the reason I know

That I am stricken and can't let you go
When the heart is cold, there's no hope, and we know
That I am crippled by all that you've done
Into the abyss will I run

Into the abyss will I run
I can't let you go
Yes I am stricken and can't let you go


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 20, 2009)

Omg Slamaga I LOVE Stricken.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 20, 2009)

For a recent fling -

Another FU Song - Reel Big Fish

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bwjZXv5wl0&feature=related


----------



## Spanky (May 21, 2009)

Promises in the Dark

......and cuz I have an 80s thing for Pat Benatar. That voice. :wubu:


Never again, isnt that what you said?
Youve been through this before
An you swore this time youd think with your head
No one, would ever have you again
And if takin was gonna get done
Youd decide where and when
Just when you think you got it down
Your heart securely tied and bound
They whisper, promises in the dark

Armed and ready, you fought love battles in the night
But too many opponents made you weary of the fight
Blinded by passion, you foolishly let someone in
All the warnings went off in your head
Still you had to give in

Just when you think you got it down
Resistance nowhere to be found
They whisper, promises in the dark

But promises, you know what theyre for
It sounds so convincing, but you heard it before
Cause talk is cheap and you gotta be sure
And so you put up your guard
And you try to be hard
But your heart says try again

You desperately search for a way to conquer the fear
No line of attack has been planned to fight back the tears
Where brave and restless dreams are both won and lost
On the edge is where it seems its well worth the cost
Just when you think you got it down
Your heart in pieces on the ground
They whisper, promises in the -- dark


----------



## butch (May 21, 2009)

a good friend of mine would volunteer Mary Chapin Carpenter's "He Thinks He'll Keep Her" about her ex husband. I imagine it is a great choice for a lot of divorced women.

As for me, if I had to choose one, it would be Patty Griffin's "Getting Ready":

Oh, baby, I'm getting ready
I'm getting ready to let you go
My hands shake, my heart's unsteady
Oh, how I once loved you so

I know all the magic's gone
Wish I had a magic wand
I would put a spell on you
You would see it as I do
Oh, I'm getting ready to let you go
Oh, I'm getting ready to let you go

Oh, baby, you were my drug
And I was just your cigarette
I was nothing you could be proud of
I have lost my self respect, self respect
I have lost my self respect
Oh, I'm getting ready to let you go
Oh, I'm getting ready to let you go

Baby, baby, I got no traction
I'm just waiting and waiting for your reaction
And so I try a new direction
I'm gonna give myself a resurrection
I'm getting ready, I'm getting ready
Oh, I'm getting ready to let you go
Oh, I'm getting ready to let you go


----------



## PunkPeach (May 23, 2009)

Merry Happy-Kate Nash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Zdi2IF5ezw


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 24, 2009)

I can't find one. Then again, it's hard to find one that says "Fuck you, you SonOfaBitch Pedophile"


----------



## toni (May 24, 2009)

My Boo - Usher and Alicia Keys

This song came out when we dated and we would sing it all the time. Fast forward 5 years and it is a perfect fit. 
Even if we don't see eachother for a year, we always seem to bump into each other and it is still such a familiar feeling. After all this time he is still able to tell me about myself. haha 
I don't believe in remaining friends with ex's but he is cool.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 24, 2009)

Bow wow.. Get ya outta my system
Old skool... Manhattans Lets Just Kiss and Say Goodbye.


----------



## StarWitness (May 24, 2009)

There's a fine, fine line between a lover and a friend;
There's a fine, fine line between reality and pretend;
And you never know 'til you reach the top if it was worth the uphill climb.

There's a fine, fine line between love
And a waste of time.

There's a fine, fine line between a fairy tale and a lie;
And there's a fine, fine line between "You're wonderful" and "Goodbye."
I guess if someone doesn't love you back it isn't such a crime,
But there's a fine, fine line between love
And a waste of your time.

And I don't have the time to waste on you anymore.
I don't think that you even know what you're looking for.
For my own sanity, I've got to close the door
And walk away...

There's a fine, fine line between together and not
And there's a fine, fine line between what you wanted and what you got.
You gotta go after the things you want while you're still in your prime...

There's a fine, fine line between love
And a waste of time.

--_Avenue Q_


----------



## mergirl (May 26, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I can't find one. Then again, it's hard to find one that says "Fuck you, you SonOfaBitch Pedophile"


What about 'another brick in the wall'?..especially the line 'oi leave those kids alone' 
In saying that, i hope he is listening from jail while getting arse raped by a big guy called bubba!!


----------



## disaster117 (May 26, 2009)

Well, for mine, I just have one lyric from a song that's not about breakups or anything (I'm using it anyway because, well, if the shoe fits..) but it goes a little something like this:

"I hate you, fuck you, leave me alone" (Reel Big Fish)

Seems to sum it up quite nicely, I'd say.


----------



## Weeze (May 26, 2009)

You know, I was just thinking I guess... yesterday?... that that Beyonce song "Irreplaceable" is totally perfect for Mr. Andrew, who has been texting me again lately... and pissing me the hell off. I guess it's because he was, indeed, very replaceable and was replaced by a fabulous lady 2 months later... but that didn't work out either... BUT HEY! BEYONCE! 

Favorite part of the song, because he indeed did borrow my car to go see "Tasha". Fucker.


You must not know 'bout me 
You must not know 'bout me 
I could have another you in a minute, 
Matter fact, he'll be here in a minute, baby 
You must not know 'bout me 
You must not know 'bout me 
I could have another you by tomorrow 
So don't you ever for a second get to thinkin' 
Your irreplaceable 

So go ahead and get gone, call up that chick, 
And see if she's home 
Oops, I bet you thought, that I didn't know, 
What did you think, I was puttin' you out for 

Because you was untrue, rollin' her around in the car that I bought you 
Baby drop them keys


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 26, 2009)

mergirl said:


> What about 'another brick in the wall'?..especially the line 'oi leave those kids alone'
> In saying that, i hope he is listening from jail while getting arse raped by a big guy called bubba!!




You must spread some rep around before giving it to Mergirl again.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 26, 2009)

Three Days Grace- I Hate Everything About You

Every time we lie awake
After every hit we take
Every feeling that I get
But I havent missed you yet

Every roommate kept awake
By every sigh and scream we make
All the feelings that I get
But I still dont miss you yet

Only when I stop to think about it

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you
I hate everything about you
Why do I love you

Every time we lie awake
After every hit we take
Every feeling that I get
But I havent missed you yet

Only when I stop to think about it

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you
I hate everything about you
Why do I love you

Only when I stop to think
About you, I know
Only when you stop to think
About me, do you know

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you
You hate everything about me
Why do you love me

I hate
You hate
I hate
You love me

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t9K9rM1SVE


----------



## hollyfo (May 27, 2009)

Carly Simon - You're So Vain


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Three Days Grace- I Hate Everything About You
> 
> Every time we lie awake
> After every hit we take
> ...




I already put that one GEF, you copycat!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I already put that one GEF, you copycat!



WTF???? You honestly expected me to READ my own thread?????  


It wasn't RECENT that you posted it........or I hope not anyway 


Oh......and I bet you didn't put that cool youtube link like I do...didchya? didchya?


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 28, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> For my ex before my last: I Hate Everything About You by Three Days Grace




Booyah, beeeyotch


----------



## ToniTails (May 28, 2009)

I hate everything about you suits my ex husband!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 28, 2009)

FLW must have an itchy eye...........


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 28, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> FLW must have an itchy eye...........



You gave me pink eye from the last encounter we had!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 28, 2009)

I thought we agreed to keep that a secret....:blush: :doh:


----------



## kayrae (May 28, 2009)

Eat shit and die: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3IyM7TX44g


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 28, 2009)

For my first ex-wife (who came out as a lesbian after our divorce) - "I Kissed a Girl".

For my second ex-wife (who left me with a bunch of unpaid bills and disappeared somewhere in Pennsylvania) - Homer & Jethro's "Thank God & Greyhound You're Gone".


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 28, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


>



. . 

View attachment funny-pictures-orange-jabba-cat.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 28, 2009)

*You Never Know *
by *Immortal Technique*
[Verse 1]
She was on her way to becoming a college graduate
Wouldn't even stop to talk to the average kid
The type of latina I'd sit and contemplate marriage with
Fuck the horse and carriage shit, her love was never for hire
Disciplined, intellectual beauty's what I desire
Flyer than Salma Hayek or Jennifer Lopez
Everyone told me, kickin' it to her was hopeless
At first I just thought, she didn't mess with broke kids
The thug niggaz always talking about, how they smoke kids
But the rich-sniff-coke kids got no play
"I'm not even interested" is what her body language would say
Everyone around the way, gave up trying to get in it
It didn't matter how good your game was, she wasn't with it
On the block, bitches was jealous, but wouldn't admit it
Talk shit, and deny to everyone that they did it
'Cause they regreted the long list of niggaz that they let hit it
And no one ever gave them shit except McDonald's and did-dick
Smoking weed with thoughts of envy, whenever they lit it
She smoked intelligently and they bit it, always trying to copy
But when they tried to use her vocab, they sounded sloppy
She had a style, all her own, respectful and pure
*I was sick in the head for her, and there wasn't a cure*

[Hook]
Don't you know that, time waits for no man
Not fate, it's all planned
I'm blessed just to know you
I've loved and I've lost just to hold you all night
Can't find, a reason why
God came, to you and I
If I had the chance again, I'd never let you go
Hold tight to your love, 'cause you never know

[Verse 2]
Her eyes are brown and beautiful, yet empty and sad
I used to talk to her occasionally, and she was glad
That I wasn't just another nigga trying to get in it
So every now and then we'd stop and talk for a minute
I didn't have a gimmick so the minutes turned to hours
On her birthday, I gave her a poem with flowers
Then I took her out to dinner after her cousin's baby shower
We talked about, power to the people and such
We spent more time together but it was never enough
I never tried to sneak a touch, or even cop a feel
I was too interested, in keeping it real
Perfectly honest and complete, she would always call me "carino,"
And never Technique, bought me a new book to read every 2 or 3 weeks
Forever changing the expression of my thoughts when I speak
It was because of her, I even deaded all of my freaks
She convinced me, to stop hangin' out on the streets
To stop robbin' and stealin', from people like you
Instead I took her out to the Apollo and the Bronxu
We sailed in Barrio and the Metropolitan too
Got to the point when I was either with her or my crew
So I decided one day, to tell her my feelings was true
I couldn't live without her so I told her, facing my fears
But honey's only response, was a face full of tears
She could only sob hysterically, holding me tight
I tried to speak, but she wouldn't stop until I left sight
I felt like a moth who got himself too close to the light
Except I didn't burn, I turned cold after that night

[Hook]

[Verse 3]
I went on with my life, college and my career
Ended up locked up like an animal for a year
Where the C.O.'s talk to you like they were the overseer
Then I got sent to the hole, when my exit was near
At night in my cell, I'd close my eyes and I'd see her
Hold her close in my dreams, but when I woke she disappeared
Just an empty cell until the state gave me parole in the summer
came back, in tact and on track
But the fact of the matter, is I still felt cold
Even after my mother, hugged me, cryin' at home
My real niggaz would catch me thinkin', out of my zone
Fuckin' lots of different women, but I still felt alone
Relatively well-known around the New York underground
But I kept thinking of her and how we used to be down
The sound of her voice, and the beautiful smell of her hair
Though gone physically, somehow it was still there
I had to do something, because the shit was too much to bear
So I went and visited the building where she used to live
The world looks a lot different after you do a bid
The way your life done changed
While primitive minds (are) still stuck in the same game
Like her cousin who was on the corner slangin' cocaine
Stepped in the lobby and tapped the button next to her last name
Her mom buzzed me up and hugged me up, like a mother oughta
But her facial expression changed, when I asked about her daughter

[Hook]

[Verse 4]
She told me that there was a note for me, that was left behind
She had left it there waiting, for such a long time
I was inclined to ask about it but she brought it up first
I saw a tear swelling up in her eye, and then she cursed
She told me where the letter was and I started thinking the worst
Reversed my position, stepped over and opened the door
And sure enough there was an envelope with my name on the floor
"Nobody loves you more than me carino" is what the letter said

"By the time you get to read this, I'll probably be dead
But when you left in '97 a part of me went to Heaven
I thank God at least I got to know what love really was
But it hurt me, to see what true love really does
'Cause even though we never made love, you were all that there was
It was because I loved you so much that I had to make you leave
You made me doubt the way I thought, you made me want to believe
And then I slipped up, and I let you get close to me
It was hard to not be openly when people spoke to me
This was not the way I thought my life was supposed to be
Baby don't you see, I had a blood transfusion that left me with HIV
Hoped the end exists for me since late in 1993
I died a virgin, I wish I could've given myself to you
I cried in the hospital because there was no one else but you
Promise that you'll meet me in paradise inevitably
No matter what, I'll keep your love forever with me"

What happened for the rest of the day is still a blur
But I remember wishing that I was dead, instead of her
She was buried on August 3rd
The story ends without a sequel
And now you know why Technique, don't fucking fall in love with people
Hold the person that you love closely if they're next to you
The one you love, not the person that'll simply have sex with you
Appreciate them to the fullest extent, and then beyond
'Cause you never really know what you got, until it's gone


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2009)

^^^There's no cool youtube link in that post............


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 29, 2009)

Dana Parish - Not My Problem

*Not My Problem*

Callin' me in the middle of the night 
wakin' me from a good dream 
just to say you're okay but you wanna talk about a couple things 
like I care about "a couple things" 
shoulda let my machine take your call but I wasn't thinkin' again 

shoulda known better than to let you call me up to let you down again 
shoulda known better than to talk to you at all 
you shoulda known better than to drag me into this for one more round 

you're not my problem now 

I'm in love with nobody at all 
you should try it sometime 
I don't obsess or second guess or wait around for anyone anymore 
stop wishin' for me to come around 
you're just wastin' your time 

shoulda known better than to let you call me up to let you down again 
shoulda known better than to talk to you at all 
you shoulda known better than to drag me into this for one more round 

haven't you had enough now 
I'm really hangin' up now 
I'm givin' you the chance to say goodbye 

shoulda let my machine take your call 
but I wasn't thinkin' again 

shoulda known better than to let you call me up to let you down again 
shoulda known better than to talk to you at all 
you shoulda known better than to drag me into this for one more round 
you're not my problem now


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 29, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> *You Never Know *
> by *Immortal Technique*
> [Verse 1]
> She was on her way to becoming a college graduate
> ...





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^There's no cool youtube link in that post............



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pqiqrnZE44 Here you go, green witchy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2009)

Quoting yourself.........the ultimate post trampiness.............


----------



## phatfatgirl (May 29, 2009)

Perfectly.....



Every time we lie awake
After every hit we take
Every feeling that I get
But I haven't missed you yet

Every roommate kept awake
By every sigh and scream we make
All the feelings that I get
But I still don't miss you yet

Only when I stop to think about it

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you
I hate everything about you
Why do I love you

Every time we lie awake
After every hit we take
Every feeling that I get
But I haven't missed you yet

Only when I stop to think about it

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you
I hate everything about you
Why do I love you

Only when I stop to think
About you, I know
Only when you stop to think
About me, do you know

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you
You hate everything about me
Why do you love me

I hate
You hate
I hate
You love me

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you 
...
Basically Three Days Grace's "I Hate Everything About You"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 13, 2009)

Big Love- Fleetwood Mac


"looking out for love...big, big love....."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sl6GePRpVlA





*********************************

Breathe by Blu Cantrell with Sean Paul

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB8QVOtRV5I&feature=related



> [SEAN PAUL]
> INTRO:
> Sean paul and blu cantrell
> Remix that gonna make ya head swell yo
> ...


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 13, 2009)

Not exactly an ex, per se... but as close as you can come without going over.

For a Pessimist I'm Pretty Optimistic by Paramore

Just talk yourself up
And tear yourself down
You've hit your one wall
Now find a way around
Well what's the problem?
You've got a lot of nerve

So what did you think I would say?
No you can't run away, no you can't run away
So what did you think I would say?
No you can't run away, no you can't run away
You wouldn't

I never wanted to say this
You never wanted to stay
I put my faith in you, so much faith
And then you just threw it away
You threw it away

I'm not so naive
My sorry eyes can see
The way you fight shy
Of almost everything
Well, if you give up
You'll get what you deserve

So what did you think I would say?
No you can't run away, no you can't run away
So what did you think I would say?
No you can't run away, no you can't run away
You wouldn't

I never wanted to say this
You never wanted to stay
I put my faith in you, so much faith
And then you just threw it away
You threw it away

You were finished long before
We had even seen the start
Why don't you stand up, be a man about it
Fight with your bare hands about it now

I never wanted to say this
You never wanted to stay, well did you
I put my faith in you, so much faith
And then you just threw it away

I never wanted to say this
You never wanted to stay
And I put my faith in you, so much faith
And then you just threw it away


----------



## Weeze (Sep 17, 2009)

Face Drop by Sean Kingston 

"I love it when I see your face drop. I told you not to leave me alone, but now that i've got my own I see your face drop. I told you not to count me out, but you always tried to fill me with doubt; saying that I'd look better if I was thinner. Don't you know you should have loved me for my Inner? When I left you, yo, I came out a winner"


Oh. I would love you for your inner, Mr. Kingston :wubu:


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJRVWORYIig

Wish You Well - Bernard Fanning

Up so early feel so bright 
Didn't get much sleep last night 
Freight train rattled through my head 
Whistle blowing love is dead 
Is dead 

Heart attacked by fear and doubt 
won't be long till the truth comes out 
first impressions never last 
Lover's bonds they hold so fast 

Restless future burning bright 
The past is holding on so tight 
Never heard the warning bell 
And I just want to wish you well 
I just want to wish you well 

Welcome swallows dip and swing 
Take their cue from the slightest thing 
Rolling fog into my room 
Why did you give up on me so soon? 
So soon 

Restless future burning bright 
The past is holding on so tight 
Never heard the warning bell 
And I just want to wish you well 
I just want to wish you well 
I just want to wish you well 
I just want to wish you well 

Why did you give up on me so soon? 
Did you give up on me so soon? 
I just want to wish you well 
I just want to wish you well


----------



## Deven (Sep 18, 2009)

For R:
Depeche Mode- Rush
"Cry for you.
Seen the tears roll down my eyes for you.
Heard my truth distorted to lies for you.
Watched my love becoming a prize for you."

For K:
Carrie Underwood - Before He Cheats
"I might've saved a little trouble for the next girl
'Cause the next time that he cheats
Oh, you know it won't be on me
No, oh
Not on me..."

And for J:
Seether- Breakdown

Just posting part of the lyrics can't even begin to make my point on it: 

The sun is gone and the flowers rot
Words are spaces between us
And I should've been drown in the rivers i've found of token lost
And I should've been down when you made me insecure

So break me down if it makes you feel right
And hate me now if it keeps you alright
You can break me down if it takes all your might
'cause I'm so much more than meets the eye

And I'm the one you can never trust
'cause wounds are ways to reveal us
And yeah I could have tried and devoted my life to both of us
But what a waste of my time when the world we have is yours

So break me down if it makes you feel right
And hate me now if it keeps you alright
You can break me down if it takes all your might
'cause I'm so much more than all your lies


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Sep 19, 2009)

U+Ur Hand- Pink. Hahahahaha.

Check it out, going out on the late night
Looking tight, feeling nice, it's a cock fight
I can tell, I just know that it's going down tonight
At the door, we don't wait cause we know them
At the bar, six shots, just beginning
That's when dick head put his hands on me
But you see

I'm not here for your entertainment
You don't really wanna mess with me tonight
Just stop and take a second
I was find before you walked into my life
Cause you know it's over before it began
Keep your drink, just give me the money
It's just you and your hand tonight...

Yes. It *is* just you and your hand.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 22, 2009)

This is for Rowan to use: (no, it's for Rowan, she broke my heart!!!!!!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duc6IG_J3TA&feature=fvw

Pretender Got My Heart- Alisha's Attic

(Thought the heart was worth something,
I just sold mine to somebody for nothing
Thought the heart was worth something,
but...)
[whispered throughout]

Love was a game, and he won too fast
Yeah, love was a painkiller that never lasts
And I hate to say that I won't care for it no more
Yeah, it was real to start, but a pretender got my heart

Oooo...
(I caught you out)
(Pretender)
(I found you out)

Love can be strange, when you're open and naive
Love got a hold, got a gun, and then shot me
And I hate to say that I won't care for it no more
Yeah, it was real to start, but a pretender got my heart

Oooo...
(I caught you out)
(Pretender)
(I found you out)

And now all I have is what you forgot
(oooo) And it's all because of you babe
And all that my heart needs now
Is a resting place if it's not too late, oh

Oooo...
(I caught you out)
(Pretender)
(I found you out)

I thought the heart was worth something
I just sold mine to someone for nothing


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 22, 2009)

Is It Over Yet?- Wynonna Judd

Could not find a video of her singing this , so you will have to settle for it set to a montage of "Lost" . Awesome song. Hits home

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ9DbybkJEQ&feature=related


Tell me when I can open my eyes
I dont want to watch you walk out that door
Theres no easy way to get through goodbye
Id probably try and talk you into staying once more

Or Id lie and say its all for the best
Wish you luck and say I have no regrets
But Im not up to being strong
So Ill wait until youre gone
Is it over yet, is it over yet?

A taxis waiting in the driveway for you
You call my name, I guess your ready to leave
Id like to help you with a suitcase or two
But Im afraid Im gonna wind up down on my knees

I should tell you that I want you to go
I really need to spend some time on my own
Smile and say goodbye
So you dont see me dying inside
Is it over yet, is it over yet?

I should lie and say its all for the best
Wish you luck and say I have no regrets
But Im not up to being strong
So Ill wait until your gone
Is it over yet, is it over yet?
Send "Is It Over Yet


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 22, 2009)

This song was not out at the time I broke up with my last ex, before I met my husband, but it's perfect!

Kelis - Caught Out There
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoYXzFblq6g

Last year Valentines Day, 
You would swarm and say, 
Babe I love you, love you, (yeah well he's lyin') babe I ,swear, 
Held you when you were sick, 
Even, sucked your dick, 
The whole time I think to myself this isn't fair, 

What is this I see? (No) 
You don't come home to me, ( oh no) 
When you don't come home to me, (man) 
I can't deal, can't bear, 
You keep tellin' me lies, 
But to your surprise, 
Look I found her red coat and you're (Bitch) 
Caught out there 

I hate, you so much right now, 
I hate, you so much right now, 
AAAaahhhhhhhhrrrrrr...... 
I hate you so much right now, 
I hate, you so much right now, 
I hate you so much right now, 
AAAaahhhhhhhhrrrrrr...... 
I hate you so much right now. 

So sick of your games, 
I'll set your truck to flames, 
And watch it blow up, blow up, (ha ha) 
Tell me: How you go'n see her now? 
So far from sincere, ( I love you) 
Fabrications in my ear, 
Drive me so far up the wall, 
I come sliding down 

What is this I see? ( I don't believe this) 
You don't come home to me, 
when you don't come home to me, 
can't deal, can't bear, (I won't) 
you keep tellin' me lies but to your surprise, 
Look, I hope you're happy, since you're 
Caught out there 

Chorus............ 

(She's so) Ranchy, so vulgar, 
Not me, why the hell her? 
Look she dresses a mess, 
What do you see? 
It's not all about cash, (hell no) 
Nor how much you flash, 
How I dress is a reflection of me 

What is this I see, ( I don't believe this) 
You don't come home to me, 
when you don't come home to me, 
can't deal, can't bear, (I won't) 
you keep tellin' me lies but to your surprise, 
I got something for ya'll, cause you're 
Caught out there 

Chorus........


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 22, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> This song was not out at the time I broke up with my last ex, before I met my husband, but it's perfect!
> 
> Kelis - Caught Out There
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoYXzFblq6g
> ...



Hell yeah, this is the shit. I thought Kelis was retarded when she came out with that Milkshake song, but I liked Bossy and this song rocks!

For Paul,

Strange, Reba McEntire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr_ld04cZvU
I laid there feeling sorry for myself
In a bed of kleenex
Stuffin chocolates in my mouth
On the phone with my best friend cussin my ex
He broke my heart
Felt like the world had ended
I cried myself to sleep
Thinkin I cant get over him

Strange
Talk about luck I woke up
And the sun was shining
Strange
I oughta be in bed with my head
In the pillow cryin over us
But I aint, aint love strange

Got half a mind to spend my whole paycheck
On one of those dresses
Those strapless black ones
That are so famous for teaching lessons
Dropped by his place
Picked up the rest of my things
He'll tell me I look good
I'll laugh and say yeah isn't time

Strange
Talk about luck I woke up
And the sun was shining
Strange
I oughta be in bed with my head
In the pillow crying over us
But I aint, aint love strange

Strange

Strange
Talk about luck I woke up
And the sun was shining
Strange
I oughta be in the bed with my head
In the pillow crying over us
But I aint, aint love strange

Strange
Talk about luck I woke up
And the sun was shining
Strange
Strange
Strange


----------



## Squee360 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geig9DCpucI

Song to Say Goodbye by Placebo
You are one of God`s mistakes.
You crying, tragic waste of skin.
I`m well aware of how it aches.
And you still won`t let me in.
Now I`m breaking down your door,
to try and save your swollen face.
Though I don`t like you anymore
you lying, trying waste of space.

Before our innocence was lost
you were always one of those
blessed with lucky 7s,
and the voice that made me cry.
My oh my.

You were mother nature`s son.
Someone to whom I could relate.
Your needle and your damage done,
remains a sordid twist of fate,
now I`m trying to wake you up,
to pull you from the liquid sky.
Cause if I don`t we`ll both end up
with just your song to say goodbye.

My oh my. A song to say goodbye,
A song to say goodbye,
A song to say,
Before our innocence was lost
you were always one of those
blessed with lucky 7`s,
and a voice that made me cry.

It`s a song to say goodbye.
It`s a song to say goodbye.
It`s a song to say goodbye.
It`s a song to say goodbye.
It`s a song to say goodbye.
It`s a song to say goodbye.
It`s a song to say goodbye.
It`s a song to say goodbye.


----------



## S_ymphonie (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKn7AbvEx4c


----------



## Rowan (Sep 22, 2009)

painted on my heart - the cult

I thought youd be out of my mind
And Id finally found a way to learn to live without you
I thought it was just a matter of time
Till I had a hundred reasons not to think about you

But its just not so
And after all this time, I still cant let go

Ive still got your face
Painted on my heart
Scrawled upon my soul
Etched upon my memory, baby

Ive got your kiss
Still burning on my lips
The touch of my fingertips
This love so deep inside of me, baby

Ive tried everything that I can
To get my heart to forget you
But it just cant seem to

I guess its just no use
In every part of me
Is still a part of you

And Ive still got your face
Painted on my heart
Scrawled upon my soul
Etched upon my memory, baby

Ive got your kiss
Still burning on my lips
The touch of her fingertips
This love so deep inside of me, baby

Ive still got your face
Painted on my heart
Painted on my heart
Painted on my heart, oh baby

Something in your eyes keeps haunting me
Im trying to escape you
And I know there aint no way to
To chase you from my mind

Ive still got your face
Painted on my heart
Scrawled upon my soul
Etched upon my memory baby

Ive got your kiss
Still burning on my lips
The touch of my fingertips
This love so deep inside of me, baby

Ive still got your face
Ive still got your face
Painted on my heart
Painted on my heart


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 22, 2009)

I noticed the first post didn't say ex-bf. So this is to my ex-best friend.

I Don't Care- Apocalyptica

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu9uxGP5nL0

I try to make it through my life
In my way
There is you
I try to make it through these lies
That’s all I do

Just don't deny it
Just don't deny it
And deal with it
Yeah deal with it

You tried to break me
You wanna break me
Bit by bit
That’s just part of you

If you were dead or still alive,
I don't care,
I don't care,
And all the things you left behind,
I don't care,
I don't care

I try to make you see my side
Always trying to stay in line
But you’re all I see right through
That’s all they do
Im getting tired of this shit
I got no room when inside this
But if you wanted me just deal with it

So...

If you were dead or still alive,
I don't care,
I don't care,
And all the things you left behind,
I don't care,
I don't care

(I never cared about, I never cared about)

(You won't be there for me; you won't be there for me)

(Piano solo)

If you were dead or still alive,
I don't care,
I don't care,
And all the things you left behind,
I don't care,
I don't care

If you were dead or still alive,
I don't care,
(I never cared about, I never cared about)
I don't care,
And all the things you left behind,
I don't care,
(you won't be there for me, you won't be there for me)
I don't care at all


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2009)

Marilyn Manson- Spade

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKzG0o-Dop8

The beauty spot was borrowed
Now my sweet knife rusts tomorrow
I'm a confession that is waiting to be heard

Burn your empty rain down on me
Whisper your death beats so softly
We bend our knees to the altar of my ego

You drained my heart, and made a spade
But there's still traces of me in your veins
You drained my heart, and made a spade
But there's still traces of me in your veins

All my lilies' mouths are open, like to begging for dope and hoping
their little petal chant "We can't kick, you won't be back"

I'm a diamond that is tired of all the faces I've acquired
We secure the shadow ere, the substance fades

You drained my heart, and made a spade
But there's still traces of me in your veins

And we said till we die
And we said till we die

You drained my heart, and made a spade
But there's still traces of me in your veins
You drained my heart, and made a spade
But there's still traces of me in your veins

You drained my heart, and made a spade
But there's still traces of me in your veins

And we said till we die
And we said till we die


Kelly Clarkson....she's given me 2 for the exes

Since You've Been Gone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdxRS_GyBbM&feature=channel

Here's the thing we started off friends
It was cool but it was all pretend
Yeah yeah
Since you've been gone

You dedicated you took the time
Wasn't long till I called you mine
Yeah Yeah
Since you've been gone

And all you'd ever hear me say
Is how I pictured me with you
That's all you'd ever hear me say

But since you've been gone
I can breathe for the first time
Im so movin on
Yeah yeah
Thanks to you
Now I get
What I want
Since you've been gone

How can I put it? you put me on
I even fell for that stupid love song
Yeah yeah
Since you've been gone

How come I never hear you say
I just wanna be with you
I guess you never felt that way

But since you've been gone
I can breathe for the first time
Im so movin on
Yeah yeah
Thanks to you
Now I get
I get what I want
Since you've been gone

You had your chance you blew it
Out of sight, out of mind
Shut your mouth I just can't take it
Again and again and again and again

Since you've been gone
I can breathe for the first time
Im so movin on
Yeah yeah
Thanks to you (thanks to you)
Now I get
I get what I want
I can breathe for the first time
Im so movin on
Yeah yeah
Thanks to you (thanks to you)
Now I get (I get)
You should know (you should know)
That I get
I get what I want
Since you've been gone
Since you've been gone
Since you've been gone



Never Again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPKUdoBKVqc&feature=channel

I hope the ring you gave to her turns her finger green
I hope when your in bed with her, you think of me
I would never wish bad things, but I don't wish you well
Could you tell, by the flames that burned your words

*I never read your letter
'Cos I knew what you'd say
Give me that Sunday school answer
Try and make it all OK*

[Chorus]
Does it hurt to know I'll never be there
Bet it sucks, to see my face everywhere
*It was you, who chose to end it like you did*
I was the last to know
You knew exactly what you would do
*And don't say, you simply lost your way
She may believe you but I never will
Never again*

If she really knows the truth, she deserves you
A trophy wife, oh how cute
Ignorance is bliss
But when your day comes, and he's through with you
And he'll be through with you
You'll die together but alone

You wrote me in a letter
You couldn't say it right to my face
*Give me that Sunday school answer
Repent yourself away*

[Chorus]
Does it hurt to know I'll never be there
Bet it sucks, to see my face everywhere
It was you, who chose to end it like you did
I was the last to know
You knew exactly what you would do
And don't say, you simply lost your way
They may believe you but I never will
Never again

[Bridge]
Never again will I hear you
Never again will I miss you
Never again will I fall to you
Never

Never again will I kiss you
Never again will I want to
Never again will I love you
Never

[Chorus]
Does it hurt to know I'll never be there
Bet it sucks, to see my face everywhere
It was you, who chose to end it like you did
I was the last to know
You knew exactly what you would do
And don't say, you simply lost your way
They may believe you but I never will
I never will
I never will

Never again


----------



## saucywench (Sep 22, 2009)

You'll never find, as long as you live 
Someone who loves you tender like I do 
You'll never find, no matter where you search 
Someone who cares about you the way I do 

Whoa, I'm not braggin' on myself, baby 
But I'm the one who loves you 
And there's no one else! No-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh one else 

You'll never find, it'll take the end of all time 
Someone to understand you like I do 
You'll never find the rhythm, the rhyme 
All the magic we shared, just us two 

Whoa, I'm not tryin' to make you stay, baby 
But I know some how, some day, some way 
You are (you're gonna miss my lovin') 
You're gonna miss my lovin' (you're gonna miss my lovin') 
You're gonna miss my lovin' (you're gonna miss my lovin') 
You're gonna miss, you're gonna miss my lo-o-ove 

Whoa, oh, oh, oh, oh (you're gonna miss my lovin') 
Late in the midnight hour, baby (you're gonna miss my lovin') 
When it's cold outside (you're gonna miss my lovin') 
You're gonna miss, you're gonna miss my lo-o-ove 



You'll never find another love like mine 
Someone who needs you like I do 
You'll never see what you've found in me 
You'll keep searching and searching your whole life through 

Whoa, I don't wish you no bad luck, baby 
But there's no ifs and buts or maybes 

(You're gonna) You're gonna miss (miss my lovin') 
You're gonna miss my lovin' (you're gonna miss my lovin') 
I know you're gonna my lovin' (you're gonna miss my lovin') 
You're gonna miss, you're gonna miss my lo-o-ove 

Whoa, oh, oh, oh, oh (you're gonna miss my lovin') 
Late in the midnight hour, baby (you're gonna miss my lovin') 
When it gets real cold outside (you're gonna miss my lovin') 
I know, I know that you are gonna miss my lo-o-ove 

Let me tell you that you're gonna miss my lovin' 
Yes you will, baby (you're gonna miss my lovin') 
When I'm long gone 
FADE 
I know, I know, I know that you are gonna miss

Lou Rawls


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2009)

For all of them....


Mindcircus - Way Out West

Falling in
Six hours from morning
And falling in
Sink me off to... sleep

So come along within, ahh... uhh
I think it's time to let me in
I'm tipping my foot very close to the edge, edge... ahh
Just a few more of your seconds
And I need for me to repair
To neatly stand and spin it around in my head, Yeah... ahh

Can I please have some silence
Can I please have some silence (yeah)
Can I please have some silence
How 'bout some space

Almost
Ready to drift now
And I feel myself slipping inside you
Just a little bit further
Before something drags me back
So close, I thought I nearly had you there

I'm so tired
I gotta sleep
I wanna wake up from a dream
I've had enough
I need to sleep
I want to wake up without you... here

So come along within, ahh..uhh
I think it's time to let me in
I'm tipping my foot very close to the edge, edge... ahh
Just a few more of your seconds
And I need for me to repair
To neatly stand and spin it around in my head, Yeah... ahh

Can I please have some silence
Can I please have some silence (yeah)
Can I please have some silence
How bout some space

Could I please ... have some silence
Could I have some space
Could I have some space

Can I please have some silence 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrcEIsbJy2k


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 25, 2009)

You Won't Make Me Die 

I see people in the distance
but they don't know of my existence

If I could step in someone else
and change the way, the way that I feel 
cuz I

(chorus)
I've been thinking
I've been thinking
that sometimes I might wonder why but you won't make me die 

It's good to know you have nothing
It feels so good to know you're alone
I used to think of you as a friend
but friends don't break you down in the end 

(chorus)

Cuz you can't hurt me
and you can't harm me
and I will be wondering why
but you won't make me die 

I see people in the distance
but they won't know of my existance
I know you want to see me sad
well I'll give you that but remember me mad


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 25, 2009)

Long dry spell + Very sexy military ex in the picture for the last week = So Hott - Kid Rock. 

Too bad he's thousands of miles away, atm :doh:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 25, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I can't find one. Then again, it's hard to find one that says "Fuck you, you SonOfaBitch Pedophile"



That's insane, we may have dated the same guy lol. I found out recently by accident that an ex of mine (from many years ago) was arrested earlier this year in an online sting where they had a cop pose as a 15 yr old girl and men were asking to meet the "girl" for sex. He's 32! So sick.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 27, 2009)

"I'm Coming Out" by Diana Ross for my ex.. Hope you can make it your personal theme song. I think you'll find yourself a much happier person.


----------



## BoomSnap (Nov 27, 2009)

"The Bleeding" by Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 28, 2009)

The chicken dance, yup the one and only...


----------



## Duchess of York (Nov 28, 2009)

Time for Me to Fly - REO Speedwagon.

Sums up our five year marriage perfectly. It felt SO good to walk out of that house and never look back! :happy: :bounce:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 28, 2009)

Dizzee Rascal & Calvin Harris - Dance Wiv Me


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 3, 2009)

Hearing Damage- Thom Yorke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXwyE0IrA2M

A tear in my brain
Allows the voices in
They wanna push you off the path
With their frequency wires

And you can do no wrong
In my eyes
In my eyes
You can do no wrong
In my eyes
In my eyes

A drunken salesman
Your hearing damage
Your mind is restless
They say you're getting better
But you don't feel any better

Your speakers are blowing
Your ears are wrecking
Your hearing damage
You wish you felt better
You wish you felt better

You can do no wrong
In my eyes
In my eyes
You can do no wrong
In my eyes
In my eyes
In my

In my eyes
In my eyes
In my eyes


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 3, 2009)

You're so Vain- Carly Simon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKGVpEJ9ESk




(Hey S, you're not the only man in the world with a larger-than-average dick.  )


lol


----------



## The Fez (Dec 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yNcE8c3j2M

yep.


----------



## Chode McBlob (Dec 3, 2009)

*"Don't Look Around"* The first song from the Nantucket Sleigh Ride album by Mountain (Leslie West).

"Don't look around because I'm never coming back
Its high time you saw the last of me"

I wish I could find the lyrics to it.


----------



## Duchess of York (Dec 3, 2009)

Chode McBlob said:


> *"Don't Look Around"* The first song from the Nantucket Sleigh Ride album by Mountain (Leslie West).
> 
> "Don't look around because I'm never coming back
> Its high time you saw the last of me"
> ...



Here you go! 

Don't look around 
'Cause I'm never coming back 
It's high time 
You saw the last of me 

You thought I was a whiner 
I'd forgotten where to go 
I had no place to lay my head to rest 
I had to go 

Don't look around 
'Cause I'm never coming back 
It's high time 
You saw the last of me 

Whoah 
Had to change my mind 
You're going to change my mind 
Now I'm working all day long 
I'm singing for my food 
Baby, you know that I've got everything I need 

I've given all I can 
The rest belongs to me 
Fact was it didn't matter 
Just who I had to be 

Don't look around 
'Cause I'm never coming back 
It's high time 
You saw the last of me 

Whoah 
Had to change my mind 
You're going to change my mind 

I'm gunnin' right on through the town 
Don't need you anymore 
Now I think I'll turn my back and walk away from you 

We're livin' in the country 
Doing everything we please 
I don't want you comin' round swirling up a be 

Don't look around 
'Cause I'm never coming back 
It's high time 
You saw the last of me 

Whoah 
Had to change my mind 
You're going to change my mind


----------



## Isa (Dec 4, 2009)

Two songs from me: the first for when I wised up and the second, for his future.

Move On - Young Disciples 

I Pity The Fool - Bobby "Blue" Bland


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2009)

Second Hand News by Fleetwood Mac

I know there's nothing to say
Someone has taken my place
When times go bad
When times go rough
Won't you lay me down in tall grass
And let me do my stuff

I know I got nothin' on you
I know there's nothing to do
When times go bad
And you can't get enough
Won't you lay me down in the tall grass
And let me do my stuff
Do it(the words they say here are missing)
One thing I think you should know
I ain't gonna miss you when you go
Been down so long
I've been tossed around enough
Aw Couldn't you just
Let me go down and do my stuff

I know you're hopin' to find
Someone who's gonna give you peace of mind
When times go bad
When times go rough
Won't you lay me down in tall grass
And let me do my stuff
Do it
I'm just second hand news
I'm just second hand news
Yah
I'm just second hand news
I'm just second hand news
Yah 

http://www.imeem.com/medsmamma/music/A2Sb0GpC/fleetwood-mac-second-hand-news/


----------

